# Gecko Eggs problem.......



## MrChameleon (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello everyone just some urgent help required. Our little Leo was very active last night and after putting in a tub of sphagnum for her to get used to in order to lay her next set of eggs, I have only just discovered about 10 min ago two new eggs in the moss.

However this was totally unexpected as I was told by the reptile guy after we lost the first set to record the date as she will lay exactly four weeks after again. 

It has only been 3 weeks!

The eggs are soft and also they are stuck together. Should I try pulling them apart or should I leave them? I have put them in the incubator I just hope they will harden up a bit more! The temp is just above 80F and the humidity is at 90% in the perlite.

I couldnt tell what time they were laid, I heard her scratching around at about 3 to 4 am this morning but just thought nothing of it as I didnt expect her to be ready for at least another week.

Any help will be great,

thanks,
Ross


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

are they fertile because i thought fertile eggswas hard?? cant help you though i ont know much sorry
gd luck


----------



## MrChameleon (Apr 1, 2007)

here are the eggs,


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Leos can lay eggs in intervals from 1week to 4 weeks. Incubate the eggs and hope for the best  has she been with a male? The digging and scratching you heard was the female trying to cover up the area where her eggs were layed, mine do this if you take the eggs out to early but they get over it in a few hours. start feed her a lot because she will starving  good luck. Dan


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

: victory: yeah the eggs look infertile but still incubate them!! Dan


----------



## MrChameleon (Apr 1, 2007)

Should I try and part the eggs?

Also the male is around 8 months old now is he too young for breeding?


----------



## velvet_gecko (Feb 10, 2007)

He "should" be ok if he's as big as your female or bigger but he might be shooting blanks if he not ready yet so not much to worry about if he's not getting bullied by the female.
Our female has been laying every 2 weeks for the last 2 clutches and is set for another 2 week pair of eggies in a few 2 days
I wouldn't try to part the eggs myself. Have you candled them to see what colour they are? 
They need to stay the same way up as they were laid for the time you incubate them which would be hard to insure if you seperate them.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Our female has been laying every 15 days, and is due again at the weekend.

They don't look great, but incubate them until they start to go mouldy. Don't seperate them, as you risk turning one or both and therefore could drown the embryo.

Good luck, and I hope they are fertile. One of ours laid between 8.45am and 9pm andmy OH found them when he got in and so far they seem ok, so you could be ok. 

Oooops... just realised OH has posted above! lol...so it's the same gecko laying every 2 weeks! hehe!


----------



## velvet_gecko (Feb 10, 2007)

Emz118 said:


> Our female has been laying every 15 days, and is due again at the weekend.
> 
> They don't look great, but incubate them until they start to go mouldy. Don't seperate them, as you risk turning one or both and therefore could drown the embryo.
> 
> ...


Read all the posts dear :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

MrChameleon said:


> Should I try and part the eggs?
> 
> Also the male is around 8 months old now is he too young for breeding?


Leave the eggs joined together they will be perfectly ok. If you try to pull them apart you are likely to damage an egg or even both.
They will incubate ok joined together.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I did darling! :whip: Just didn't recognise your new user name!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrChameleon (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys! 

With regards to the little fella, he is smaller than her but he holds his own, they seem to get on fine with each other. 

I havent tried to candle the eggs yet I just wanted to get them into the incubator and hope they firm up. Do they become completely hard? Or do they retain some softness? As they appear to be a lot firmer than this morning but they are by no means solid. The skin feels chalky and rough to touch?!

Also how long does it take to get it right as I feel bad now after missing 2 clutches!!


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

A brilliant site to try is The Gecko Spot---Breeding Leopard Geckos

I wouldn't worry too much, do some reading, keep an eye on the gecko, and check her everyday to see if she's still got eggs. As soon as she looks skinny/you can't see eggs in her belly anymore check everywhere in the viv and get them cookin!!!


----------



## MrChameleon (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheers Ill have a good read. Im going to candle the eggs tomorrow. Although Im starting to fear the worst already as they are looking yellowish! Better luck next time I suppose!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ours had laid 2 more when OH got home tonight! Woo! Eggies eggies everywhere!

Fingers crossed for yours, and if they candle yellow i'd keep them for a while just in case.


----------

